# Deshumidificador



## ketoms (Feb 1, 2017)

Buenas , el deshumificador no enciende , sera un problema de fuente . Lo desarme y tiene dos  condensadores de alterna de 450V aparte de una placa que parece una fuente basica , con un 3 cond de alterna , dos electroliticos , alguna resistencia , los 4 diodos y una pequeña bobina . donde podria estar el problema? no he encontrado los esquemas . gracias !


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 1, 2017)

sacale una foto a la placa y al deshumidificador


----------



## naxito (Feb 1, 2017)

Sin fotos, esquemas, ni marca y/o modelo es solo tu imaginación y eso, ya que lo que escribes, solo describe una infinidad de placas iguales. Saludos


----------



## ketoms (Feb 1, 2017)

Marca Equation. YL-2A15BT.
aqui tengo foto del circuito

Foto del circuito


----------



## naxito (Feb 2, 2017)

Mediste los componentes que dicen fuse que serían los fusibles, lo otro, revisa abajo de la placa, podría haber alguna soldadura fria, o alguna pista cortada. Saludos


----------



## peginer (Mar 14, 2020)

Buenas
estoy con un temita con un deshumificador usado que me regalaron.
El deshumificador hacía un par de años que estaba sin funcionar.
Lo conecté y anduvo unas 5 hs extrayendo un litro de agua.
Al otro día lo conecté nuevamente y no andaba. Luego de colocar y quitar la bandeja de agua un par de veces comenzaba a andar pero a los 3 minutos se corta automáticamente.
Alguien sabe que podra ser y quien podra verlo en Capital Federal Argentina? porque fui a una casa de aires acondicionados y ahi no trabajan con estos electrodomésticos.

Gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2020)

el switch del deposito de agua, son 2 uno de existencia del deposito y otro del deposito lleno


----------



## peginer (Mar 14, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> el switch del deposito de agua, son 2 uno de existencia del deposito y otro del deposito lleno


Perdón pero no comprendo la explicación. Eso significa que debo hacer que ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2020)

peginer dijo:


> Perdón pero no comprendo la explicación. Eso significa que debo hacer que ?


Significa que *revises *los switch´s que te comentaron

Mira que no se encuentren dañados/oxidados/con falso-contactos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2020)

Esos switchs están para :

- Si el depósito* no está colocado* , no arranca
- Si el depósito *está* colocado y *lleno* , tampoco


----------



## IonNavarra (Mar 15, 2020)

Hola. Podeis ayudarme con mi problema, tengo un deshumidificador marca Equation. YL-2A15BT, la misma que tubo el problema el compañero de arriba. He mirado todos los circuitos y esta bien. Lo enchufo pero no se enciende ni nada. que puede ser? Donde puedo mirar? Gracias


----------



## ketoms (Mar 16, 2020)

Pensando ahora que sea la fuente , tal vez el primer condensador de alterna puede ser que este mal , en algunos aparatos cambiando ese se solucioanba... mirar aveces el interruptor también que de tanto darle a veces se funde , pero en este caso es un boton no? tal vez sea mas complicado... yop al final lo deje aparcado..


----------



## IonNavarra (Mar 16, 2020)

Voy a investigar y si encuentro algo te comento


----------



## ajgaratea (Dic 11, 2020)

Hola. Me pasa lo mismo con la misma placa. No enciende siquiera. Dudo que sea un fusible, ya que cuando casca, suele ser por otro componente que previamente se ha puesto en corto. Ya no me da tiempo de revisarlo hoy. Mañana seguiré y si averiguo algo, os lo digo. Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2020)

Hola

Al menos sabemos que son malisimos esos aparatos!!

Saludos.


----------



## IonNavarra (Dic 16, 2020)

Ajgaratea has podido averiguar algo de donde puede estar el problema? Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2020)

Y que haz medido/comprobado por el momento?


----------



## ajgaratea (Dic 16, 2020)

Hola. No he tenido mucho tiempo, he hecho varias pruebas aislando los conectores que van a los sensores, por si alguno estuviera en corto. Lo que sí he podido identificar es la salida de +5V (patilla central del conector que va a la tarjeta botonera), que coincide con los puentes cortos J2 y J6, situados uno junto al transistor que hay al lado del optoacoplador (el de 4 patillas), y el otro puente está junto al otro transistor, cerca de los conectores pequeños. GND corresponde a la patilla 2 (desde el extremo de la placa) del mismo conector de antes, y coincide con un puente largo (J5) que está junto a J6. 
     Al medir la tensión en ese punto, me da en continua, una tensión que fluctúa mucho, así que tiene pinta de ser un rizado, por falta de filtraje. Así que, a falta de comprobar, creo que es alguno de los condensadores de filtraje, o incluso algún diodo rectificador. Tengo que ir mirando más. 
     Intenté hacer un esquema de la fuente pero se me hacía un poco lío. Quizá lo vuelva a intentar este fin de semana. 
     Siento no poder dar más información de momento.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jpp.perez73 (Dic 25, 2020)

Hola, muy buenas. 

Yo también tengo un deshumidificador que utilizaba principalmente para el baño y una bodega pequeña que tengo y resulta que ha dejado de funcionar. Es un Orbegozo bastante antiguo y creo que ha tocado a su fin.

Quiero comprarme algún otro y es estado mirando varias webs. Como estoy contengo con el que tenia, tengo preferencia por la marca. He visto que aquí tienen una comparativa interesante y actualizada: Mejores deshumidificadores de 2020 - Salud y aire, pero me podrían recomendar alguno para utilizar en un baño y una bodega pequeña?

Gracias.


----------



## ajgaratea (Dic 25, 2020)

jpp.perez73 dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas.
> 
> Yo también tengo un deshumidificador que utilizaba principalmente para el baño y una bodega pequeña que tengo y resulta que ha dejado de funcionar. Es un Orbegozo bastante antiguo y creo que ha tocado a su fin.
> 
> ...


Hola. Pues la comparativa habla por si sola. Si necesitas para poca superficie, no necesitas uno potente. Un baño o una bodega pequeña (no sé cuantos metros cuadrados serán) bien lo puedes secar en poco tiempo con esos modelos. Depende de la humedad que tengas que secar, ahí te vienen los datos que necesitas. De todas formas, mira más hilos relacionados. Este hilo va por una reparación de un modelo concreto.


----------



## CesarChaconp (Ene 16, 2021)

peginer dijo:


> Buenas
> estoy con un temita con un deshumificador usado que me regalaron.
> El deshumificador hacía un par de años que estaba sin funcionar.
> Lo conecté y anduvo unas 5 hs extrayendo un litro de agua.
> ...


Tengo un equipo similar, nuevo pero que no se usó la primera vez hasta pasado un año, a la semana de ponerlo a funcionar, desalojando el tanque de agua con frecuencia, el aparato dejó de funcionar sonando una alarma tipo pitido intermitente. Desenchufado y vuelto a enchufar varias veces repite la falla: solo funciona durante 40 segundos (cronometrados) e interrumpe sonando la alarma ya descrita la cual no deja de pitar mientras no desenchufe el equipo. Alguien identifica la falla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2021)

CesarChaconp dijo:


> Tengo un equipo similar, nuevo pero que no se usó la primera vez hasta pasado un año, a la semana de ponerlo a funcionar, desalojando el tanque de agua con frecuencia, el aparato dejó de funcionar sonando una alarma tipo pitido intermitente. Desenchufado y vuelto a enchufar varias veces repite la falla: solo funciona durante 40 segundos (cronometrados) e interrumpe sonando la alarma ya descrita la cual no deja de pitar mientras no desenchufe el equipo. Alguien identifica la falla?


¿ Que indica el manual sobre eso ?
¿ Leíste las indicaciones que se dan en el tema ?


----------



## ajgaratea (Ene 22, 2021)

Buenas, sobre el modelo que hablábamos originalmente, he cambiado 3 condensadores electrolíticos (uno de ellos me ha tardado en llegar a la tienda), y sigue fallando. Me temo que pueda ser el integrado que controla los impulsos o algo así. No desisto, así que volveré a hacer pruebas. Ya os contaré


----------



## Jack Griffin (Mar 15, 2021)

ajgaratea dijo:


> Buenas, sobre el modelo que hablábamos originalmente, he cambiado 3 condensadores electrolíticos (uno de ellos me ha tardado en llegar a la tienda), y sigue fallando. Me temo que pueda ser el integrado que controla los impulsos o algo así. No desisto, así que volveré a hacer pruebas. Ya os contaré


Hola! Al final conseguiste averiguar donde estaba la avería? 
Creo que me pasa lo mismo y veo que no es fácil encontrar recambios de este modelo...


----------



## lynspyre (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack Griffin dijo:


> Hola! Al final conseguiste averiguar donde estaba la avería?
> Creo que me pasa lo mismo y veo que no es fácil encontrar recambios de este modelo...



¿Y qué tal si publicas una foto de la placa de buena calidad por ambos lados, sin flash, con buena iluminación periférica, con ángulo cenital?.
¿Haz realizado mediciones en los componentes?
¿Haz verificado el estado de los switches?

Los deshumidificadores por naturaleza acumulan mucha humedad dentro de la carcasa, y si no están bien diseñados, la humedad se puede acumular en la placa, ocasionando fallas.


----------



## ajgaratea (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack Griffin dijo:


> Hola! Al final conseguiste averiguar donde estaba la avería?
> Creo que me pasa lo mismo y veo que no es fácil encontrar recambios de este modelo...


Hola. 
Debe estar mal el integrado de control, y no sé si algún otro condensador. 
Como ya me harté de probar a cambiar componentes ya que las mediciones apuntaban a los electrolíticos (tenía rizado), al final voy a hacer un plan B. Voy a aprovechar los relés, y los terminales de los cables de alterna. Le pondré un diodo rectificador de protección, y quizá un led con resistencia. Un interruptor y cada vez que lo use, simplemente no tendré el temporizador, sino que tendré que calcular el tiempo. Los sensores de la cubeta se pueden añadir a modo de seguridad, como si fueran interruptores. Lo estoy todavía diseñando en estos libres. En cuanto tenga la placa hecha y probada, os pongo la foto y el esquema.


----------



## Jack Griffin (Mar 15, 2021)

Perdón, he ido a saco porque he visto que el problema de ajgaratea es similar al mío (ni se encienden los leds ni pita al enchufarlo). 
Adjunto las fotos que comentabais.
Con la electrónica voy algo perdido (tendría que recuperar los apuntes 😅) así que aunque puedo medir con el tester no se si la lectura que me da es correcta o no...
Los switches tampoco se comprobarlos pero al menos cliquetean como siempre. 
Parece que una placa es de control y la otra de "potencia" (ya que le llegan 220V directos del cable de alimentación y la salida es al motor y al compresor)
Voltaje a la de potencia (conector rojo) le llega y el fusible esta intacto. A partir de ahí no se que medir ni si la lectura es adecuada


----------



## ajgaratea (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack Griffin dijo:


> Perdón, he ido a saco porque he visto que el problema de ajgaratea es similar al mío (ni se encienden los leds ni pita al enchufarlo).
> Adjunto las fotos que comentabais.
> Con la electrónica voy algo perdido (tendría que recuperar los apuntes 😅) así que aunque puedo medir con el tester no se si la lectura que me da es correcta o no...
> Los switches tampoco se comprobarlos pero al menos cliquetean como siempre.
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021

En el conector que va a la tarjeta de control, creo que el pin del medio, es de 5 voltios y el segundo desde un extremo es el GND. Mide ahí, a ver si tienes alimentación. El problema también puede ser que la propia placa de control esté en corto y tire la fuente de alimentación. Prueba a medir sin conectar la placa de control. Lo normal es que fallen condensadores, pero pueden ser más cosas.


----------



## lynspyre (Mar 15, 2021)

Los switches los pruebas con el multímetro en modo continuidad/diodo, cada punta en cada cable del conector y accionas el switch.


----------



## ajgaratea (Mar 15, 2021)

lynspyre dijo:


> Los switches los pruebas con el multímetro en modo continuidad/diodo, cada punta en cada cable del conector y accionas el switch.


Los switches son solo pulsadores. Primero tendrías que tener alimentación, y no es el caso. El problema está en la fuente, salvo que tengas un corto en la placa de control que te tire la fuente, pero no creo.


----------



## Jack Griffin (Mar 15, 2021)

La fuente es el componente JD1 y JD2 no? 
El JD1se puede leer que pasa de 250VAC a 30VDC (¿parece que es un rele+"transformador"?) El componente es un SMI-S-112LM 
El JD2 solo alcanzo a leer que es un SJ-S-112DM


----------



## ajgaratea (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack Griffin dijo:


> La fuente es el componente JD1 y JD2 no?
> El JD1se puede leer que pasa de 250VAC a 30VDC (¿parece que es un rele+"transformador"?) El componente es un SMI-S-112LM
> El JD2 solo alcanzo a leer que es un SJ-S-112DM


Esos son los relés que dan paso a la corriente al compresor y al ventilador, respectivamente. Si fallaran estos, el equipo encendería pero al pulsar la orden, simplemente haría como que está funcionando pero no se oiría ningún ruido (o al funcionar uno de los dos, nos engañaría, pensando que por haber sonido, está funcionando cuando no es así). Son relés activados por 24 voltios (puede ser menos, puede ser 12v o 5v), y en la salida tendríamos un "interruptor" activado o desactivado, en función de si recibe la tensión en la bobina. 
La fuente me refiero a toda esa placa donde están los relés. Lleva un puente rectificador, unos condensadores de filtraje en la entrada junto con el fusible (si casca el fusible es que hay algo muy gordo en corto), el transformador de alta frecuencia, los electrolíticos de filtraje, el optoacoplador que lleva la tensión que hay en la salida al integrado de control del transformador. Pero en este caso incluye los relés de la salida. Lo malo, como decía antes, es que comunica con la placa de control, y esta podría interferir también en la medición.


----------



## Jack Griffin (Mar 15, 2021)

Si compruebo en la placa de los relés la tensión en el conector que va a la placa de control en los pines 5 y 8 (5V y GND respectivamente) ¿serviria para comprobar si lo que falla es la fuente? Con cuidadín, eso si, que en esa placa hay 220V por varios sitios.
Dicho sea de paso, muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## ajgaratea (Mar 15, 2021)

Jack Griffin dijo:


> Si compruebo en la placa de los relés la tensión en el conector que va a la placa de control en los pines 5 y 8 (5V y GND respectivamente) ¿serviria para comprobar si lo que falla es la fuente? Con cuidadín, eso si, que en esa placa hay 220V por varios sitios.
> Dicho sea de paso, muchas gracias por la ayuda!


Sí, para continua, tendrías que usar como masa, cualquier punto que tenga continuidad con ese pin (creo recordar que hay algún puente que te sirve para apoyar el terminal del tester mejor que en el pin, que se te puede resbalar). 
Aparte, tienes los 5 voltios. Si los tuvieras, la avería estaría en la placa de control. Si no, habría que ver si está antes o después del transformador. Tienes otra tensión de 12v para los relés, si te fijas en la foto de la parte de las soldaduras, en la parte de abajo, en el centro, a la altura de donde está la fecha. También puedes buscarla, usando la misma masa. 
A partir de ahí, es más complicado, sería veri si los diodos del puente están bien, los condensadores, etc.


----------



## Jack Griffin (Mar 30, 2021)

He comprobado los pines 5 y 8 que van a la placa de control y no consigo ninguna lectura clara... Midiendo en continua oscila entre casi 0 y 1,5 aprox así imagino que hay algun componente de esa placa frito...


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 31, 2021)

Segun de lo que vi, si tienes lecturas en ohms entre esos pines (+5V y GND), entonces tuenes algo en corto.
Ruega que no sea el microprocesador.
Fijate si no tienes un zener entre esos pines, y siempre desconecta y mide sin la placa principal


----------



## Jack Griffin (Mar 31, 2021)

Lo medí en la placa principal, no la de control. De todas formas comprobaré la continuidad / ohms entre esos 2 pines en ambas placas (sin tenerlas conectadas)


----------



## kjs11 (Sep 18, 2022)

Jack Griffin dijo:


> Lo medí en la placa principal, no la de control. De todas formas comprobaré la continuidad / ohms entre esos 2 pines en ambas placas (sin tenerlas conectadas)


Mismo problema aquí. Midiendo en esos Pins (5 y 8 y en los pines de 5V y GND de la pinta de leds de control) las mediciones van desde 0 a 1.5V y vuelven a caer.
Alguien ha encontrado esta placa para comprarla entera?



kjs11 dijo:


> Mismo problema aquí. Midiendo en esos Pins (5 y 8 y en los pines de 5V y GND de la pinta de leds de control) las mediciones van desde 0 a 1.5V y vuelven a caer.
> Alguien ha encontrado esta placa para comprarla entera?


La placa es la D00-2A10AT15110 como en fotos anteriores.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 18, 2022)

kjs11 dijo:


> Mismo problema aquí. Midiendo en esos Pins (5 y 8 y en los pines de 5V y GND de la pinta de leds de control) las mediciones van desde 0 a 1.5V y vuelven a caer.
> Alguien ha encontrado esta placa para comprarla entera?
> 
> 
> La placa es la D00-2A10AT15110 como en fotos anteriores.


¿Marca y modelo?. Ayudaría
Mira el MP

Hola, Había encontrado una, pero la tenían agotada.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 19, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Mira el MP


Ojo que si te refieres al Mensaje Privado, estarías infrigiendo *Las normas*


> *2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado, correo electrónico o número de teléfono, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados, correo electrónico o teléfono a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 19, 2022)

Nada, le he dicho que no la tenían
Por lo que he visto, parece que este deshumidificador es el Equation LNK364PN

Me he puesto en contacto con el servicio técnico de Equation, les he preguntado si venden esa placa. Ya te diré si me contestan








						▷ Contacto | Satema ®
					

→ Si necesita servicio técnico o recambios para cualquier electrodoméstico de su casa. ¡Contáctenos! ¡Nosotros lo tenemos!




					www.satema.es
				









						[Divers]  Panne de déshumidificateur EQUATION de chez Leroy Merlin
					

Bonjour, Je possède un déshumidificateur EQUATION de chez Leroy Merlin. Il s'est arrété alors qu'il était en fonctionnement et plus de voyants sur le



					forums.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 19, 2022)

Lo siento, no lo venden


----------

